# Old School Question - 1989 Polaris Trail Boss 2wd



## hbpaints

Morning Everyone!

I just aquired another polaris! <g> Got it as a step up for the kids from their 90cc Predator that a couple of them have outgrown. (My 16 yr old daughter is quite happy now)

It's a 250cc Polaris trailboss 1989 edition... Front and rear racks, runs good, in really good shape... 
However, the only issue are the brakes.... Currently the lever must be pumped about 5 to 6 times before there is any brake pressure or activation. If you hold the brake lever, the pressure stays... the minute you let it go, you have to re-pump the brakes to get them to work again. It does not hold any pressure for any time.

I checked the reservior and it looks good... brake fluid is present and filled to appropriate levels, I've checked for leakes along the brake lines, etc...

I was thinking perhaps they have air in the lines? Could I just possibly need to bleed them? Or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## TX4PLAY

I would start with trying to bleed them, If the level in the master cylinder looks okay you probably have air in the lines.


----------



## GWNBrute

I think that is what has to happen(bleed the line) because you get pressure after you pump it with no leaks, but it losses it when you release the level sound like air. If you bleed the brakes and the same problem happens then I would look at the caliper the piston might be leaking and not holding pressure.


----------



## hbpaints

Thanks guys! I'll be tackling that right after work today..... Least then I can be assured that the daughter won't run into the back of someone... or worse....


----------



## hbpaints

Well, I couldnt get that lucky... oh well
Further troubleshooting, it appears as if I have a air leak on the master cylinder piston... So... now I try to find a rebuild kit or a new master cylinder for it...

Does anyone know if any other year master cylinder/brake lever assemblies will work?


----------



## FABMAN

Did you try bleeding the back caliper? I know my bikes I have (99) or had (95 boss) are newer but the hand brake has a line going to the rear too.


----------



## hbpaints

DOH!!!!!

That nailed it! Air in the brake line to the back caliper... I completely forgot to bleed it! cracked it loose with some pressure on the handle and voila... air... for a few times too... Funny how the mind can get sidetracked and miss the obvious....

Now the bike stops.... nicely too.... almost looks as if it's been this way for a bit... the brake pads are like new!

Thanks for the reminder about the back caliper and all the other advice!

Another problem solved...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Glad to hear you got her going with a simple fix..NICE catch there Fabman!


----------

